# Seeking Sample Sales Rep Contract



## Driven1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm seeking a sample Sales Rep contract. Thanks for your help!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for employment or for contract work? they would be very different.


----------

